# Are there any Accountants ?



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm in the process of migrating and want to hear from an Accountant about his / her experience in Australia ?


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> I'm in the process of migrating and want to hear from an Accountant about his / her experience in Australia ?


Hi,
I'm a C.A. from Canada, migrated here under a Working Holiday Visa and subsequently got sponsored on a 457. If you come here on a PR, you will have absolutely no problem getting work. Getting sponsored is also realistic once you've migrated. I did try getting a job from overseas, that didn't work at all. You need to be physically in Australia.

If you're not a qualified accountant, I'm sure you can also find work, maybe not at the same salary.

Best of luck!


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks Berney1999.

I'm a UK qualified CIMA Accountant with 15 years of experience from SMEs. Is SME sector vibrant in Australia as The UK? I am hoping to join CPA but read somewhere that employers don't rate CPA in Australia . Is that the case? I want to go to Sydney due to apparent job availability. However I won't approach any recruiters until I get my 189 VISA as I don't think they will be interested in someone who lives 15000 miles away from them.


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> Thanks Berney1999.
> 
> I'm a UK qualified CIMA Accountant with 15 years of experience from SMEs. Is SME sector vibrant in Australia as The UK? I am hoping to join CPA but read somewhere that employers don't rate CPA in Australia . Is that the case? I want to go to Sydney due to apparent job availability. However I won't approach any recruiters until I get my 189 VISA as I don't think they will be interested in someone who lives 15000 miles away from them.


I assume you mean Small Medium Entreprise (SME). Sydney is mostly financial institutions (60-70% of market). You'll find a lot of SMEs in Parramatta, North Sydney, North Shore, City South, etc. Sydney CBD is majorly financial institutions, with a few exceptions. 

I think that CAs are more highly regarded, but most jobs require either CA or CPA, so don't stress about that too much.

True, approaching recruiters always better with a 189. However, doing it from overseas will be very difficult. There are so many recruiters out in Sydney and a lot of candidates (expats) living here locally. The competition is high and you will be just a number compared to others, especially if calling recruiters from overseas. I would come here on a 1 month vacation and job hunt. I wasn't capable of securing employment over the phone but once I moved here, I stayed in a hostel for 2 weeks and secured employment within 2 weeks of staying in Sydney.

Best of luck!


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

That's very helpful. 

Yes I did mean Small Medium Enterprises. If I get my paperworks sorted, I'll come on my own , I have a young family, for job hunting. 

I do have some contacts in my field but at this point can't say whether they will offer any support in job search . In terms of accommodation I'll probably end up in a hotel . I don't know much about hostels. I assume they are similar to hotels but with shared facilities? Are there any in Sydney?


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> That's very helpful.
> 
> Yes I did mean Small Medium Enterprises. If I get my paperworks sorted, I'll come on my own , I have a young family, for job hunting.
> 
> I do have some contacts in my field but at this point can't say whether they will offer any support in job search . In terms of accommodation I'll probably end up in a hotel . I don't know much about hostels. I assume they are similar to hotels but with shared facilities? Are there any in Sydney?


Oh and another thing. The year end for most companies in Australia is 30 June, compared to North America with a 31 Dec. That being said, A LOT of opportunities arise in May, June and July for year end work.

I stayed at Neutral Bay Motel Lodge (just 10 mins north from Sydney, CBD), shared facilities but VERY clean. $70/night. You'll quickly realize that Sydney accomodation is VERY expensive. In Sydney CBD, I'm not certain. Check out tripadvisor?


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

You are giving lots of practical information, thank you. In terms of location , I don't think I'll stay in CBD as there isn't any specific need for it. Also as a Londoner I have had enough of traffic. 


I'll try move around Australian year period. Did you enrolled for Aussie tax updates or learned from work? What is the best way to get the first job? I hear they are too obsessed with people with Local experience. Should I go for slightly lower position or try to convince them UK experience is comparable to Australian?


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

berny1999 said:


> Oh and another thing. The year end for most companies in Australia is 30 June, compared to North America with a 31 Dec. That being said, A LOT of opportunities arise in May, June and July for year end work.
> 
> I stayed at Neutral Bay Motel Lodge (just 10 mins north from Sydney, CBD), shared facilities but VERY clean. $70/night. You'll quickly realize that Sydney accomodation is VERY expensive. In Sydney CBD, I'm not certain. Check out tripadvisor?


Berny1999

When exactly did you move to Australia?
Which specific industry are you currently working in?


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

Joe117,

That's very unfair i. e asking direct questions without first introducing yourself. Berney 1999 has been providing some valuable info.


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> You are giving lots of practical information, thank you. In terms of location , I don't think I'll stay in CBD as there isn't any specific need for it. Also as a Londoner I have had enough of traffic.
> 
> 
> I'll try move around Australian year period. Did you enrolled for Aussie tax updates or learned from work? What is the best way to get the first job? I hear they are too obsessed with people with Local experience. Should I go for slightly lower position or try to convince them UK experience is comparable to Australian?


I had a lot of local tax experience from Canada, but it is true, many positions require local tax experience. I've never experienced difficulty getting interviews because of this. Generally, they know that Canada and Australia both have similar tax laws and it is up to the candidate to learn the differences quickly.

For permanent positions, they will often require local Australia experience. That's why it is much easier to start with a contract job, but most of them are Temp to perm (possibility of obtaining permanent role)

When I first started, I did take a step down. But it was all worth it, now I'm back on track just after a few months.


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Berny1999
> 
> When exactly did you move to Australia?
> Which specific industry are you currently working in?


In 2012 and I work in Financial services industry, although my experience from Canada is NOT in Financial services.


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

That's very interesting re taking slightly lower level contract job. I think I would consider it as it means gaining valuable local experience. I suppose I have to hide some from resume for that . Is ageism a issue in Australian work places?


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> That's very interesting re taking slightly lower level contract job. I think I would consider it as it means gaining valuable local experience. I suppose I have to hide some from resume for that . Is ageism a issue in Australian work places?


I'm in my early 30s. I think that Australians are like Canadians in a way, they want to hire the best they can, regardless of nationality and age. I wouldn't worry about age too much, unless you look like you're ready for retirement.


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

Cool. I'm few years older than you and that's my slight worry . I'm not the fittest person in the world but don't think I look very old for my age. 

BTW, how long will take to fly to Toronto from Sydney ? My sis is soon be moving to Toronto.


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> Cool. I'm few years older than you and that's my slight worry . I'm not the fittest person in the world but don't think I look very old for my age.
> 
> BTW, how long will take to fly to Toronto from Sydney ? My sis is soon be moving to Toronto.


Don't worry too much about those things. The fact is, they want knowledgeable and skilled people.

It takes 14.5 hours from Sydney to Vancouver and 5 hours from Vancouver to Toronto. 20 hours or more with stop over time.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

berny1999 said:


> I assume you mean Small Medium Entreprise (SME). Sydney is mostly financial institutions (60-70% of market). You'll find a lot of SMEs in Parramatta, North Sydney, North Shore, City South, etc. Sydney CBD is majorly financial institutions, with a few exceptions.
> 
> I think that CAs are more highly regarded, but most jobs require either CA or CPA, so don't stress about that too much.
> 
> ...


Hello Berny..

Good day..
What are the opportunities for internal auditors there in sydney..? Im having 7 years experience in internal audit and have worked with multiple multi national companies.. basically im an Indian CA with CISA.. Request ur valuable inputs...

Regards,
Ben


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> Hello Berny..
> 
> Good day..
> What are the opportunities for internal auditors there in sydney..? Im having 7 years experience in internal audit and have worked with multiple multi national companies.. basically im an Indian CA with CISA.. Request ur valuable inputs...
> ...


Well with over 450 search results on seek.com.au related to keywords "Internal Audit" in Sydney area, I assume there are A LOT of opportunities.

Experience is always one thing, which is priority, but always remember that Australians always look for culture fit. It's really important for them that candidates show they can fit in and adapt quickly


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

berny1999 said:


> Well with over 450 search results on seek.com.au related to keywords "Internal Audit" in Sydney area, I assume there are A LOT of opportunities.
> 
> Experience is always one thing, which is priority, but always remember that Australians always look for culture fit. It's really important for them that candidates show they can fit in and adapt quickly


Thank you..


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

berny1999 said:


> In 2012 and I work in Financial services industry, although my experience from Canada is NOT in Financial services.


Thank you sir

I an an ACCA qualified Accountant with experience mostly in the Manufacturing sector. I have received quite a number a responses from recruiters,however they want me to be onshore before they consider me.I gess l will have to plan adequately and see when l can come.Will go to Brisbane or Melbourne. Sydney is more of financial servicies and auditing.


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> I an an ACCA qualified Accountant with experience mostly in the Manufacturing sector. I have received quite a number a responses from recruiters,however they want me to be onshore before they consider me.I gess l will have to plan adequately and see when l can come.Will go to Brisbane or Melbourne. Sydney is more of financial servicies and auditing.


You are correct, Sydney has a lot of financial institutions.

However, they do have manufacturing, retail and wholesale companies in the Sydney region. If you search on seek.com.au for accounting jobs with the keyword "FMCG", you will find many opportunities.

I think you have to choose the city for you style of life first and foremost. After, finding work in your industry and field will come naturally with a bit of hard work! :ranger:


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

How many hours Sydneysiders work in a typical week?


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> How many hours Sydneysiders work in a typical week?


That really depends on what type of company you work for and what kind of position you have. However, what I've seen so far and what I've observed in my 10 months in Australia: Australians work less than North Americans.

Even if Sydney may be recognized as being a city that focuses on performance and career, most people working here are either Australians that want to live before working, or expats that move here to have a life experience. Life experience means not working all the time!! Haha

Conclusion: Australians generally come in around 9-9:30 am and leave work around 6pm. They like outdoor activities and sports. They are heavy drinks. They like their cider, beer and wine!!


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

9.00/9.30 to 6.00 pm??? Thats too long for softy/lefty European workers lol 

As you said, I am planning to move over there to have a good outdoor life experience. It is bloody cold/windy/rainy here almost 9 months of the year. We go beach to beach when we get 18 or 19C lol

Can't wait to have a glass of wine or pint of beer after work everyday lol


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> 9.00/9.30 to 6.00 pm??? Thats too long for softy/lefty European workers lol
> 
> As you said, I am planning to move over there to have a good outdoor life experience. It is bloody cold/windy/rainy here almost 9 months of the year. We go beach to beach when we get 18 or 19C lol
> 
> Can't wait to have a glass of wine or pint of beer after work everyday lol


I come from Montreal, Canada. You guys have no idea what cold is really about.


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

êtes-vous français?

I know Montreal is too cold as I been there. In fact I was going to Migrate to Canada few years back. I did medicals,paid landing fee but withdrew at the last minute. Too cold.


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry that was a wrong question. You are Canadian not French.


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Berney 1999

Trust you are doing great.

I am CA from India currently working in Big4 in Dubai. I got my PR recently and moving to Sydney by this april first week. I am into External Audit.

I am bit worried about local experience and cultural fit. Please share ur thoughts on how can new migrant like me should handle this kind of scenarios while job searching.

In fact i believe that i have great adaptability and agility to any working environment. I have worked in two countries many assignments i worked with professionals from different countries such as UK and US etc 

I have qualification, experience from top notch accounting firms but no local experience, this what eating away my mind.

How difficult is it crack that local experience nut?

Highly appreciate your inputs in this regard

Thanks
SS


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, its a great relief to find accountant community on this forum which is otherwise dominated by IT professionals! I am an Indian chartered accountant with experience in management accounting.
My skill assessment is currently underway and hence planning to move to AU towards end of calendar year.
My question is, what are the areas a foreign accountant better learn/know for getting job in AU? Any information will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome to Accountants / Finance Professionals' club.


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think all those negative comments about Australian work places are posted by ill prepared IT professionals. 

I think we all have to improve our softskills before going Australia. I am used to a formal work structure . However I hear from many people that Aussies tend to work in an informal way within a formal structure.

Like anywhere,your qualifications may take you to an interview room but will not get you a job. Few months ago ,my company interviewed few people from sub continent with extra ordinary qualifications for an Assistant Accountant position but their performance at the interview was far below for their qualification. They did not have a basic understanding about work culture. It happened in London where employers don't look at your skin colour, accent or reglion.


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Kum73 said:


> Welcome to Accountants / Finance Professionals' club.


thank you! just noticed your signature.. looks like your skill assessment is done pretty fast! I was so desperately looking for anybody who got his/her assessment done with CPA. Wish I found you earlier!!

Anyway, CPA confirmed that they have received my docs on 15th Feb and till date they are displaying same "under assessment" message on their site! Can you let me know how their process moves like next steps etc.. thanks in advance!

best regards.


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

I sent my application a week before Christmas break and they returned it on 9/1. However they didn't send assessment of my employment so I chased them and they sent it on 30/1.Their published processing time of 10 working days looks accurate.


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> êtes-vous français?
> 
> I know Montreal is too cold as I been there. In fact I was going to Migrate to Canada few years back. I did medicals,paid landing fee but withdrew at the last minute. Too cold.


Oui je suis canadien français


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

satyams said:


> Hi Berney 1999
> 
> Trust you are doing great.
> 
> ...


Hi!
Well like anything, everything takes a bit of work. If you've worked in two different countries and have already been exposed to a multicultural environment, this is an advantage for you.

There are A LOT of expats in finance and accounting in Sydney. They are used to having multicultural teams. This shouldn't worry you. In fact, it's a good thing.

Adapting to the people around you is something that is very personal to one another. I think that listening to people, the way they speak, the vocabulary they use, the way they sit and what they eat, like and do are things that you need to pick up. 
Example: if a person from China comes to Sydney and is asked in a job interview: What do you do on your free time? and they answer, I like meditating and going to my local buddhist temple. Although that is absolutely fine and I respect that to the highest point, that was the WRONG ANSWER.

The good answer would be: I like sports and going outdoors, sitting by the ocean reading a book, doing picnics on the grass near the water, surfing, etc etc etc!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

ma femme est française. 

Your sample answer to a common interview question is an eye opener for ppl from different working culture. If I move over there perhaps we can have quick chat over phone.


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> ma femme est française.
> 
> Your sample answer to a common interview question is an eye opener for ppl from different working culture. If I move over there perhaps we can have quick chat over phone.


No problem with that! It would be my pleasure


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

You are a star/ Angel!!


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

How do Aussies view 'seek' website? It lists numerous vacancies, are these vacancies actually exist?

I wanted ask an important question, do you get those wired spiders inside the house / flat?


----------



## berny1999 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> How do Aussies view 'seek' website? It lists numerous vacancies, are these vacancies actually exist?
> 
> I wanted ask an important question, do you get those wired spiders inside the house / flat?


You're right, there are positions listed by recruitment agencies that don't really exist. They do so just to attract candidates to build their network.

However, I would say 80% of the positions you see on Seek are real. I never had an issue with this.

Spiders are a huge concern for expats because of what you read on internet. However, in Sydney, we're not really exposed to these dangerous spiders like Queensland is... However, I've had a few Huntsman spiders in my house and backyard. They are huge, but they aren't dangerous. I've never encountered any dangerous spiders.

Cockroaches are also normal because it is a warm climate here. You get used to it very quickly. Again, I get the seldom cockroach in my house, maybe once every 6-8 weeks? No big deal, and most of the time, it's already dead.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Please read the topic title before posting and keep to the questions asked. Anyone wishing to trade insults or squabble, do it via the private message system

Jo


----------



## satyams (Sep 5, 2011)

jojo said:


> Please read the topic title before posting and keep to the questions asked. Anyone wishing to trade insults or squabble, do it via the private message system
> 
> Jo



Hi Jojo,

You are absolutely right. The basic purpose of the thread has been defeated after certain posts. 

Hi Guys
Generally, there are very few threads for accountants, lets not spoil this thread for no reason.

Guys, lets discuss more relevant and appropriate issues in this thread and make it grow bigger for right reasons.

Hope everyone understands

Thanks
SS


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks the tread is back on track.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

satyams said:


> Hi Jojo,
> 
> You are absolutely right. The basic purpose of the thread has been defeated after certain posts.
> 
> ...


true!


----------



## Kum73 (Feb 13, 2013)

joe117 said:


> true!


Are you going join CPA or sit exams to join CA?


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi. I am currently pursuing Cima. Is this qualification well recognized in Australia? Does that add value?


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi 

Firstly thank you for starting this thread. Really helpful for accountants!

About myself - I am an Indian chartered Accountant and currently working in US as an auditor. I have around 3 years of post qualification experience in India (plus 3 years of accounting internship) and 1.5 years in US. I completed US CPA in 2010. 

I am wondering if someone, who is currently working in Australia, can share their their insights on the types of jobs I can get. Most of my experience has been in audits but I am sure that I can work as a accountant too.

Your help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Thank you for sharing your experience. I would be deeply appreciate if someone can shed some light on my situation.

I have a bachelor degree in Finance from the US with 3 years experience (in Tax & Corporate Services) from Big 4 in Vietnam before coming to Australia. I am also working toward CPA designation.

I have been in Melbourne since late November 2012 under TR visa and just received my PR about 10 days ago (I don't know how much difference PR will make compared to TR yet). I have been actively looking for jobs since mid December but have not landed an interview yet. I have set my target to junior/assistant/entry level accountant positions but seems like those jobs also require "local experience"  

I have tried to apply for jobs advertised directly by employers as recruiting agencies are quite keen on "local experience". I really want to get back to the workforce now, what else can I do differently?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Teevee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience. I would be deeply appreciate if someone can shed some light on my situation.
> 
> ...


try more and dont give up. just hang in there.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Kum73 said:


> Are you going join CPA or sit exams to join CA?


I will join CPA. My prior experience is more commercial than anything else.
If l had an auditing background,l would have done CA.

The depressing part is l have full ACCA (UK) ,but it is not widely accepted in Oz.
So i will have to do CPA,and then end up paying two annual membership subscriptions to two accounting bodies!


----------



## aka2905 (Feb 25, 2013)

Janneeyrre said:


> try more and dont give up. just hang in there.


Hi

It is wonderful thread for all accountants. We also try to give each other a lead so that anybody can benefit from it.

If somebody benefit from it ccan pass to other also.

We should believe one and one eleven

Regards
AKA


----------



## Metrobus (Dec 28, 2012)

It appears CPA is better in terms of getting professional qualifications.

My subject co-ordinator is a CPA and they provide more analytical subjects then the other one.

As of work experience, try get those from a Non-profitable organization. They offer such roles very often and just search volunteer.com.au for that.

As if you are a PR, you should first try Job Services Australia or Disability Employment Services. They should be able to match you with a job quick.


----------



## Teevee (Feb 15, 2013)

Janneeyrre said:


> try more and dont give up. just hang in there.


Thank you.

I'm trying to hang in there and be optimistic but it's hard to do so when I have received only rejections.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi guys, thanks for all the info on this thread...I am a CIMA (ACMA) - UK accountant and do you guys think it's better for me to get membership of CPA? The two institutes have some sort of a reciprocal agreement and I can apply for CPA membership, I think....Will this benefit my job-hunt once I land there? Also, I have experience as a financial analyst and how are the opportunities for financial analysts in Sydney? If anyone of you know...

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## kaego (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello Guys

I am a chartered accountant (ACCA) and i am in the process of migrating to OZ, i would like to find out about the job market for accountnts in Adelaide as i would be going there. and the frequency of getting a job quick.

I would apreciate if someone can respond to this.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

It seems that Accountants have tough luck in gaining jobs in Oz... 
Anybody has got a job without following Oz Accounting course?


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

ruchkal said:


> It seems that Accountants have tough luck in gaining jobs in Oz...
> Anybody has got a job without following Oz Accounting course?


My friend...that is usually not the big probplem.Even if you have your CPA/CA,but no local experience,then it will be very tough.

There are a few though who have been lucky...maybe it could be you.

I have been here for 4 weeks now and no job yet.

Will give it two more weeks and then I fly back home


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

joe117 said:


> My friend...that is usually not the big probplem.Even if you have your CPA/CA,but no local experience,then it will be very tough.
> 
> There are a few though who have been lucky...maybe it could be you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Its nice to hear from you.

I think its better to wait a bit more and see. My cousin brother (in IT) worked as a volunteer for 1 month and after that he got a job. So I think its better to wait and see.

I saw that you have completed an Australian Tax course. Would you recommend that?

What are the positions you applied? What is the state you are currently living?

I think its better to wait a bit more than 2 weeks before taking a decision.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am in Brisbane. The qualifications are not a problem. Lack of local experience is...what is crucial is how patient u are prepared to be...a month, 3 or even 9 montgs without a job


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

joe117 said:


> I am in Brisbane. The qualifications are not a problem. Lack of local experience is...what is crucial is how patient u are prepared to be...a month, 3 or even 9 montgs without a job


Have you considered about working as a volunteer? What are the designations you applied? One of my friends who worked as a Finance Manager in Sri Lanka, got her first job as an Accounts clerk in Oz. She expects to go ahead and join another company for higher position after gaining "local experience".

I hope you will get a job soon.. I know how painful it is to be unemployed with so many qualifications.. Anyway, my opinion is wait a bit more and see. Its really hard to get PR in Oz and you had luck in that....So you will get a rewarding job soon.. 

Keep in touch... Good luck


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

berny1999 said:


> Oui je suis canadien français


Bonjour Berny. Ca vas? Je suis Pakistani mais je peux parler francais. Pas tres bien encore mais je me'bien debrouiller deja'. 

For everybody's benefit am switching to English now and also because my French is not awesome. I am a chartered accountant in Pakistan and my total experience PQ is 4 years duly assessed by ICAA as suitable under external auditor. However most of this experience is internal auditor and was assessed as being closely related. Had to convince ICAA to do that. 

Presently I have received my invitation for 189 visa and will apply in few days. My concern about finding a job is multi faceted. Like I don't know where to land where to search and how to search. Finding a job is not easy anywhere but if you don't know much about where you are finding, its worse. So given my experience which includes good experience like PwC and the UN, and my qualification, will I have some sort of edge or I should just forget it!?


----------



## Igor_BR (Jun 12, 2013)

joe117 said:


> I am in Brisbane. The qualifications are not a problem. Lack of local experience is...what is crucial is how patient u are prepared to be...a month, 3 or even 9 montgs without a job


Hello Joe,

Any news/evolution in your search?

Rgds,

Igor


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nothing. ..market is tough .


----------



## DrMathura (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi there,

My hubby is a Management accountant (CIMA & ACCA) We have planned to move in june 2014. Thanks for the valuable info berny 1999


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

I am more of a Financial Analyst although my qualifications are mainly in Accounting. I landed in Sydney a few days ago and started the job hunt just today. Please share any tips if available. I was mainly using SEEK and writing directly to agents.


----------



## CPACMA (Sep 16, 2013)

I've been here for 5 weeks now. I'm a CPA, CMA from Montreal, Canada, also am CPA qualified in Australia. I have a PR visa. I have over 3 yrs experience as a financial analyst and 3 years in forecast reporting.

The market is DRY DRY DRY!

Contract jobs in FMCG look for people who are ready to be up and running with knowledge of local market.

Perm jobs are tough to get.

So what am I left with?

I got to 3 interviews with one major FMCG here but in the end, they wanted someone with local knowledge, BUMMER. I've met up with something like 7 different recruiters. They all keep shortlisting me for roles but it flatlines after...

This is the reality right now


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

CPACMA said:


> I've been here for 5 weeks now. I'm a CPA, CMA from Montreal, Canada, also am CPA qualified in Australia. I have a PR visa. I have over 3 yrs experience as a financial analyst and 3 years in forecast reporting.
> 
> The market is DRY DRY DRY!
> 
> ...


This is horrible. Good luck to you. Does this mean the situation will be bad for other related categories like External Auditor?


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

CPACMA said:


> I've been here for 5 weeks now. I'm a CPA, CMA from Montreal, Canada, also am CPA qualified in Australia. I have a PR visa. I have over 3 yrs experience as a financial analyst and 3 years in forecast reporting.
> 
> The market is DRY DRY DRY!
> 
> ...


Haven't you considered working as a volunteer for some period. The major issue with expats is lack of "local experience". When you work as a volunteer for 3 months or a period like that, you can gain experience....

Don't give up... Life gets hard sometimes.. Be patient and hope for the best dude...


----------



## CPACMA (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok I think I may have sounded the horns and alarm bells a little too early. Sorry if I scared anyone, I was pretty scared and worried myself! Within a few days, I received calls for interviews with 7 different employers, 3 were through agents and 4 were direct. I have no idea why they just all decided to call at the same time, perhaps they all have the same month end! The direct ones, I found them all on Seek and either applied from Seek or I was redirected to the employer site and had to fill information. So yes, Seek does work. It took about 7-10 days to get a response from the moment I applied.

As for recruiters, I had to hunt some of them down. They receive hundreds of emails a week, you have to call them up and sell yourself a little so that they'll make an appointment with you and register you. Do not just send them your resume through Seek and wait. That only worked with 2 recruiters who actually called me. There was one girl who was actually rude when I called, don't remember which agency but if they give you the feeling you're disturbing them, they are not worthy to have your resume! And others just never called me back.

So I was able to meet with 4 employers that same week I got the calls, all moved me to round 2 interviews. Ended up having to choose who to go with. Long story short, I start next week in my dream job! So since my arrival, it took me 7 weeks to land a job. Looking back, 7 weeks is not bad at all. But when I was in it, it seemed like every minute counted painfully. I sympathize with everyone in that tough situation, do not give up!


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

CPACMA said:


> Ok I think I may have sounded the horns and alarm bells a little too early. Sorry if I scared anyone, I was pretty scared and worried myself! Within a few days, I received calls for interviews with 7 different employers, 3 were through agents and 4 were direct. I have no idea why they just all decided to call at the same time, perhaps they all have the same month end! The direct ones, I found them all on Seek and either applied from Seek or I was redirected to the employer site and had to fill information. So yes, Seek does work. It took about 7-10 days to get a response from the moment I applied.
> 
> As for recruiters, I had to hunt some of them down. They receive hundreds of emails a week, you have to call them up and sell yourself a little so that they'll make an appointment with you and register you. Do not just send them your resume through Seek and wait. That only worked with 2 recruiters who actually called me. There was one girl who was actually rude when I called, don't remember which agency but if they give you the feeling you're disturbing them, they are not worthy to have your resume! And others just never called me back.
> 
> So I was able to meet with 4 employers that same week I got the calls, all moved me to round 2 interviews. Ended up having to choose who to go with. Long story short, I start next week in my dream job! So since my arrival, it took me 7 weeks to land a job. Looking back, 7 weeks is not bad at all. But when I was in it, it seemed like every minute counted painfully. I sympathize with everyone in that tough situation, do not give up!


Hey congrats! Am so happy for you and its encouraging to see you make it. Will surely touch base once I get my grant! As a matter of fact, it was your last post calling the market "dry dry dry" that scared me and I got upset. Am glad you had better news to share this time.

Best wishes


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

CPACMA said:


> Ok I think I may have sounded the horns and alarm bells a little too early. Sorry if I scared anyone, I was pretty scared and worried myself! Within a few days, I received calls for interviews with 7 different employers, 3 were through agents and 4 were direct. I have no idea why they just all decided to call at the same time, perhaps they all have the same month end! The direct ones, I found them all on Seek and either applied from Seek or I was redirected to the employer site and had to fill information. So yes, Seek does work. It took about 7-10 days to get a response from the moment I applied.
> 
> As for recruiters, I had to hunt some of them down. They receive hundreds of emails a week, you have to call them up and sell yourself a little so that they'll make an appointment with you and register you. Do not just send them your resume through Seek and wait. That only worked with 2 recruiters who actually called me. There was one girl who was actually rude when I called, don't remember which agency but if they give you the feeling you're disturbing them, they are not worthy to have your resume! And others just never called me back.
> 
> So I was able to meet with 4 employers that same week I got the calls, all moved me to round 2 interviews. Ended up having to choose who to go with. Long story short, I start next week in my dream job! So since my arrival, it took me 7 weeks to land a job. Looking back, 7 weeks is not bad at all. But when I was in it, it seemed like every minute counted painfully. I sympathize with everyone in that tough situation, do not give up!


Hey there

Congrats on your new job. I am planning to make the big move sometime in Jan. Till then, just doing some basic groundwork (updating my LI profile, resume etc). Would it be possible for you to share your resume, which you had used in Aus? You can take off all the personal details. I just wanna get hang of the format and structure.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz CPACMA. It's really motivating to read your experience. I am also a financial analyst into my job hunt - in Sydney. Got a couple of interviews through direct applications. Recruiters somehow don't seem to respond. I got one call from a recruiter so far. The rest of them stick to the market is low, we will get back to you etc. Hopefully something works out..

Good Luck with your job and all the very best!


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi folks,

Is a CA/CPA an absolute must to land a financial analyst or corporate finance job?

I have a university masters in finance, and about 8 years working as a financial analyst and fund raising for large public projects.

Any feedback is much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

sagz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Is a CA/CPA an absolute must to land a financial analyst or corporate finance job?
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat and was wondering the same thing .. I also have a MBA in finance and working as a financial analyst


----------



## sagz (Oct 11, 2013)

Well will just have to land there and seduce lady luck I guess !

Cheers


----------



## smiling (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi all,

It's great to find this threat. I just got the 189 grant on 8 August and am planning some move to Oz. Our family's final destination is Melbourne but I am happy to work where the job is for the first 1 or 2 years.

So I have a Degree from Nanyang Business School, Singapore (it's a good school), have completed both ACCA (UK) and CPA Australia (just this Nov). If things go as expected, I can call myself a CPA next month. I have total 6 years working as Auditor (1.5 years with EY Singapore), Management Accountant, Senior Financial Analyst (a big Mining Company in Vietnam).

I would appreciate it if anyone could share their view on current market.

My situation is a little special. I just got pregnant and will be due Jun 2014. So questions are:
- Is it realistic that I could find Contract job anywhere in Oz from now until my due time? 

There are a lot of questions actually. But I think I will be able to answer when seeing you talk more on this thread. And I do hope so.


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

dragonfly21 said:


> I am in the same boat and was wondering the same thing .. I also have a MBA in finance and working as a financial analyst


Dear friends,

Degree definitely put your cv on top, but in aussie market you need to convince consultant that you had done what is required in job (You must be smart enough to find the first person whom you can fool ). Once you have local experience it is much easier to get next assignment. 
No doubt that there are opening which entertain people with CA/CPA.


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello everyone:
Its great to read about so many success stories here and also heartbreaking to read not so successful ones on other threads. However, hope is one thing that makes me continue on the path to building a life here in Sydney.

I arrived here with Family a few months ago and begun applying for Finance Analyst / Accounting roles with Large Employment Consultants - met about 8 of them (after lot of convincing). All of them said I was a great candidate with great communication skills and likeable attributes etc etc. Though not one of them has called me back for a client interview. I am a Chartered Accountant from ICAI (Indian CA Institute) and have over 6 years of work experience but have been unsuccessful in landing an interview call in the past 5 months. I also have begun applying to Direct Companies but still not in luck. A few more months of this and I will have to head back to where I came from. What I lack in local experience but I have worked with people in USA / UK / Singapore / Dubai / Kuwait and very culturally sensitive and have worked physically in those locations as well but I guess no local experience can lead to this situation.

Guys ... any advice would be appreciated!

Regards:
Pravz.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

pravzinoz said:


> Hello everyone:
> Its great to read about so many success stories here and also heartbreaking to read not so successful ones on other threads. However, hope is one thing that makes me continue on the path to building a life here in Sydney.
> 
> I arrived here with Family a few months ago and begun applying for Finance Analyst / Accounting roles with Large Employment Consultants - met about 8 of them (after lot of convincing). All of them said I was a great candidate with great communication skills and likeable attributes etc etc. Though not one of them has called me back for a client interview. I am a Chartered Accountant from ICAI (Indian CA Institute) and have over 6 years of work experience but have been unsuccessful in landing an interview call in the past 5 months. I also have begun applying to Direct Companies but still not in luck. A few more months of this and I will have to head back to where I came from. What I lack in local experience but I have worked with people in USA / UK / Singapore / Dubai / Kuwait and very culturally sensitive and have worked physically in those locations as well but I guess no local experience can lead to this situation.
> ...


Hi Pravz

That is quite depressing to hear. I am planning to move to Melbourne by Feb 2014 and reading this doesn't give me good thoughts at all. I did have friends struggling to get the first break, but they did get it after a few months- all except for maybe one. 

Have you tried applying in other cities as well- Perth, Brisbane?


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

sre375 said:


> Hi Pravz
> 
> That is quite depressing to hear. I am planning to move to Melbourne by Feb 2014 and reading this doesn't give me good thoughts at all. I did have friends struggling to get the first break, but they did get it after a few months- all except for maybe one.
> 
> Have you tried applying in other cities as well- Perth, Brisbane?


Yes I did but they want you to be locally available and then they would look at the CV and not before that ...... its practically impossible to move to different cities in the hope of an interview!


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

pravzinoz said:


> Hello everyone:
> Its great to read about so many success stories here and also heartbreaking to read not so successful ones on other threads. However, hope is one thing that makes me continue on the path to building a life here in Sydney.
> 
> I arrived here with Family a few months ago and begun applying for Finance Analyst / Accounting roles with Large Employment Consultants - met about 8 of them (after lot of convincing). All of them said I was a great candidate with great communication skills and likeable attributes etc etc. Though not one of them has called me back for a client interview. I am a Chartered Accountant from ICAI (Indian CA Institute) and have over 6 years of work experience but have been unsuccessful in landing an interview call in the past 5 months. I also have begun applying to Direct Companies but still not in luck. A few more months of this and I will have to head back to where I came from. What I lack in local experience but I have worked with people in USA / UK / Singapore / Dubai / Kuwait and very culturally sensitive and have worked physically in those locations as well but I guess no local experience can lead to this situation.
> ...


Dear friend, I can understand what you are going through. All countries ruled by Britishers are having almost identical Laws, and ICAI is second toughest accounting exam in the world. But still you need to struggle for job here, as very few consultants processing your cv for clients knows this fact. 

Use LinkedIn to connect with people in your industry. Search and add everyone you think can be useful. Dont worry, no one is going to hang you for this. Those who accepts your requests send them your CV and ask for help. 

Other things you can do-
1. Try contacting local CA, CPA or tax practicing firms. You may not get a penny for the first month but from second month you can earn for your survival. Negotiate this in advance. 
2. While applying to company jobs with lower qualification requirements, remove your ICAI qualification. (I am sure you must be doing this ) 
3. Try to get small assignments in accounting from gumtree.com.au. 

Best wishes


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

busiaussie said:


> Dear friend, I can understand what you are going through. All countries ruled by Britishers are having almost identical Laws, and ICAI is second toughest accounting exam in the world. But still you need to struggle for job here, as very few consultants processing your cv for clients knows this fact.
> 
> Use LinkedIn to connect with people in your industry. Search and add everyone you think can be useful. Dont worry, no one is going to hang you for this. Those who accepts your requests send them your CV and ask for help.
> 
> ...


Yes I have been doing that but still no success. I have been adding people on Linkedin as well but most people are adamant on adding only those professionals that they have worked with or know them well. So thats a problem too. Additionally I have so many years of experience and if I hide a few uears on my CV then theyask why is there a gap which is again a difficult question to answer and the consultants become hostile!!!

Thanks for those comments and I welcome more comments from the wider group.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

pravzinoz said:


> Yes I have been doing that but still no success. I have been adding people on Linkedin as well but most people are adamant on adding only those professionals that they have worked with or know them well. So thats a problem too. Additionally I have so many years of experience and if I hide a few uears on my CV then theyask why is there a gap which is again a difficult question to answer and the consultants become hostile!!!
> 
> Thanks for those comments and I welcome more comments from the wider group.


Well I don't agree fully with you when you mention that it is difficult to add connections on LinkedIn- I have been doing this for a while and have managed to get hold of some contacts from few good agents, who specialize in accounting & finance recruitment (likes of Hays, Michael Page etc).

Did you send them a customised invite message or was it the default LinkedIn message?


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

sre375 said:


> Well I don't agree fully with you when you mention that it is difficult to add connections on LinkedIn- I have been doing this for a while and have managed to get hold of some contacts from few good agents, who specialize in accounting & finance recruitment (likes of Hays, Michael Page etc).
> 
> Did you send them a customised invite message or was it the default LinkedIn message?


Yes, well there are many people (recruiters) who are ready to be a part of my Linkedin network. However, there are few Managers who readily agree to be a part of someones network unless they have met and known them.

Moreover, I have many recruiters from Hays / RW / MP and also met them all in person but still no luck. I have been emailing CA Firms as well.

All said and done feels like some have to have a nos--good story to tell about their experience in Sydney and thus ....!!!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Guys, sorry for not updating you all earlier. Here is my story.

I landed in Aus and started applying in mid-September. Was getting totally frustrated as I got the usual "no Australian experience" from recruiters and I did NOT get a single interview/meeting from a recruiter/agent! So, I started applying for jobs directly, through LinkedIn and applydirect.com.au and I got interviews at three different companies. Two companies progressed me to the final interview stage (and one even gave me a test) and I got both the job offers by the third week of October (that is in five+ weeks after beginning to apply). I took the one I liked the most, although slightly lesser pay than the other! I made the decision based on the exposure, title etc.

So my tips for interviews: It's very informal. Be confident and sell yourself well! I read it somewhere (can't remember where) to think from the interviewer's point of view. They are trying to buy a product (that is you). So, sound it worth to them and sell it well! Be confident and speak up! Ask questions! I used some videos on youtube to practice answers for standard questions. However, the important thing is to go with an open mind as there will be several off-guard questions. Be relaxed (although most of us will be quite desperate) and don't worry about this Australian experience thing. If you sound like you can do the job well, you most likely can and most likely will get the job. Continue to apply! Keep at it!

Good Luck to all of you who are in the job search and to all of you who are planning to come here!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

pravzinoz said:


> Yes, well there are many people (recruiters) who are ready to be a part of my Linkedin network. However, there are few Managers who readily agree to be a part of someones network unless they have met and known them.
> 
> Moreover, I have many recruiters from Hays / RW / MP and also met them all in person but still no luck. I have been emailing CA Firms as well.
> 
> All said and done feels like some have to have a nos--good story to tell about their experience in Sydney and thus ....!!!


Hi pravz,

I have sent u a PM. Please see.


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi pravz,
> 
> I have sent u a PM. Please see.


I am new here so not sure what a PM really means ...... however VVV, my PM (assuming a personal message in the form of an email) is empty .... your email has not arrived there yet!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Pravz...yes a personal message. Check now. You should have got it.


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks VVV, I just received and replied back as well!


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

VVV said:


> Hi Guys, sorry for not updating you all earlier. Here is my story.
> 
> I landed in Aus and started applying in mid-September. Was getting totally frustrated as I got the usual "no Australian experience" from recruiters and I did NOT get a single interview/meeting from a recruiter/agent! So, I started applying for jobs directly, through LinkedIn and applydirect.com.au and I got interviews at three different companies. Two companies progressed me to the final interview stage (and one even gave me a test) and I got both the job offers by the third week of October (that is in five+ weeks after beginning to apply). I took the one I liked the most, although slightly lesser pay than the other! I made the decision based on the exposure, title etc.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the job. What profile did you apply for? Financial analyst?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

sre375 said:


> Congrats on the job. What profile did you apply for? Financial analyst?


Yes, that's right  How are you doing? Hope all is well!


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

VVV said:


> Yes, that's right  How are you doing? Hope all is well!


Doing ok, will be reaching Melbourne on 5th Feb. Feeling nervous and excited at the same time. 

How did the interviews go generally? Is it more technical or behavioral questions that they ask?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

I didn't get any specific technical stuff. Just general things - to explain what you have done basically. The rest is general questions about your career/ past experience and some behavioural stuff as well. The ones I had were quite informal and relaxed! 

Good Luck. February will be a good time, after the holiday season - things will start to pick up. All the best!


----------



## Jas4oz (Oct 3, 2013)

Congrats VVV! Thanks for sharing. It inspires us


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

VVV said:


> Hi Guys, sorry for not updating you all earlier. Here is my story.
> 
> I landed in Aus and started applying in mid-September. Was getting totally frustrated as I got the usual "no Australian experience" from recruiters and I did NOT get a single interview/meeting from a recruiter/agent! So, I started applying for jobs directly, through LinkedIn and applydirect.com.au and I got interviews at three different companies. Two companies progressed me to the final interview stage (and one even gave me a test) and I got both the job offers by the third week of October (that is in five+ weeks after beginning to apply). I took the one I liked the most, although slightly lesser pay than the other! I made the decision based on the exposure, title etc.
> 
> ...



Congratulations VVV.. opcorn:opcorn::couch2: Thanks for sharing your experience.. 

All the best...

Ruchkal


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello!

I am a CIMA qualified Management Accountant with 10+ year of experience in corporate finances and financial management. I am going to move to Sydney next August. I have heard that almost all companies in Au required local experience. Does it relevant for financial analist or financial manager as well? As I guess budgetting process, forecasts and other staffs are similar all over the world, so probaly financial accountants who work directly with general ledger and taxes will be more imposed to this restriction. Correct me if I am wrong..

regarsd,
Anastasia



CPACMA said:


> Ok I think I may have sounded the horns and alarm bells a little too early. Sorry if I scared anyone, I was pretty scared and worried myself! Within a few days, I received calls for interviews with 7 different employers, 3 were through agents and 4 were direct. I have no idea why they just all decided to call at the same time, perhaps they all have the same month end! The direct ones, I found them all on Seek and either applied from Seek or I was redirected to the employer site and had to fill information. So yes, Seek does work. It took about 7-10 days to get a response from the moment I applied.
> 
> As for recruiters, I had to hunt some of them down. They receive hundreds of emails a week, you have to call them up and sell yourself a little so that they'll make an appointment with you and register you. Do not just send them your resume through Seek and wait. That only worked with 2 recruiters who actually called me. There was one girl who was actually rude when I called, don't remember which agency but if they give you the feeling you're disturbing them, they are not worthy to have your resume! And others just never called me back.
> 
> So I was able to meet with 4 employers that same week I got the calls, all moved me to round 2 interviews. Ended up having to choose who to go with. Long story short, I start next week in my dream job! So since my arrival, it took me 7 weeks to land a job. Looking back, 7 weeks is not bad at all. But when I was in it, it seemed like every minute counted painfully. I sympathize with everyone in that tough situation, do not give up!



Great job!
Can I ask you which posiition are you currently in? do you like your job? Are you satisfied with package or you have compromised it to have a first job??

and one more question: what does mean Salary+Super in all their advertisings? Some super bonus??

regards
Anastasia


----------



## kalyanpvs (Dec 10, 2013)

*Congratulations...*



VVV said:


> I didn't get any specific technical stuff. Just general things - to explain what you have done basically. The rest is general questions about your career/ past experience and some behavioural stuff as well. The ones I had were quite informal and relaxed!
> 
> Good Luck. February will be a good time, after the holiday season - things will start to pick up. All the best!



VVV - hearty congratulations on your new job. Wishing you good luck


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am a CA from India and had been mainly into audits and income tax work. I am planning to move to Sydney in Feb 2014 and pursue Capstone module in June 2014.

Can somebody please advice me about the course that I need to pursue to get a job related to tax in australia. 

I have read the jobs listed on seek.com and they need a CA/CPA. So, does an Indian CA qualify for this or is it only after completing the Capstone module will I be able to apply for these jobs. 

Thanks
caaustralia


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Great thread!

Glad to find so many accountants moving to Oz.

Special thanks to berny for providing so much good info.

Moving to Adelaide, Jan 2014, will send updates on my experience asap.

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## naishargdalal (Dec 20, 2012)

*Your assistance would be highly appreciated*

Hi VVV,

Congrats on landing a job in OZ..

I am a Chartered Accountant from India and have received subclass 189 Visa in Oct 13.. I ll be moving to Sydney in March 2014. Recently i have started working on my CV and preparing a linkedin account particularly from OZ point of view.

Can you please share your resume? I ve heard from many ppl that there is a huge difference between Indian and Australian CV patterns.. Your resume will help me in a big way.

Further, i would be highly obliged if you can share some other helpful links or contacts.

Best Regards,
Naisharg

You can PM me or mail me at naishargdalal at gmail dot com



VVV said:


> Hi Guys, sorry for not updating you all earlier. Here is my story.
> 
> I landed in Aus and started applying in mid-September. Was getting totally frustrated as I got the usual "no Australian experience" from recruiters and I did NOT get a single interview/meeting from a recruiter/agent! So, I started applying for jobs directly, through LinkedIn and applydirect.com.au and I got interviews at three different companies. Two companies progressed me to the final interview stage (and one even gave me a test) and I got both the job offers by the third week of October (that is in five+ weeks after beginning to apply). I took the one I liked the most, although slightly lesser pay than the other! I made the decision based on the exposure, title etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

My experience has been awesome. I was a degree qualified accountant in the States, I came to Australia in April 2008, started work in June 2008 (still working at same firm), became a citizen, and am now a CTA, Chartered Tax Advisor. The firm I work for has both CPAs and CAs on staff. I've spent significant amount of time and money to determine which path I will follow, but have decided that I will take the CA path. This decision involves a LOT of pieces, first of all the technical aspect of completing each path. As I live in a regional area, logistics is very important as it is a 4 hour ride one way to the nearest capital city for exams. Also, what advance standing can I get in each path. The CA actually gave me more advanced standing than the CPA. Take all of this into account and then calculate the actual cost of completing, tuition, exams, travel, hotel stays, etc,etc,etc.

I have a long journey ahead of me, but I've never shirked from a challenge.


Cheers
Marilyn


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Dear Fellow members,

I am an ACCA and heading towards applying for immigration (actually have started the process), I have been in external Audit since start of my career i.e. in 2007. What are the prospects for some one who has been associated with one of the big 04 for this many years?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Dear Fellow members,
> 
> I am an ACCA and heading towards applying for immigration (actually have started the process), I have been in external Audit since start of my career i.e. in 2007. What are the prospects for some one who has been associated with one of the big 04 for this many years?


What is your experience after qualifying ACCA? Points for experience are awarded for post qualification employment experience only.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> What is your experience after qualifying ACCA? Points for experience are awarded for post qualification employment experience only.


After being ACCA Member i have 03 years of experience but i am not claiming any experience. FUrther, i was asking about the job prospects post immigration i.e. after landing in Australia.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

usman1984 said:


> Hey congrats! Am so happy for you and its encouraging to see you make it. Will surely touch base once I get my grant! As a matter of fact, it was your last post calling the market "dry dry dry" that scared me and I got upset. Am glad you had better news to share this time.
> 
> Best wishes


Hi usman1984, i infer from your post that u are also applying under 221213 (external Auditor) catagory?


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

i have a question for my friend , right now in General accounting (Say 10 years) field but got an opportunity to work in a Financial Planning and Analysis role. Would be helpful is clarity is shown on below questions. 

1) does this change would be advantageous for his Aussie move
2) Also, does working in a big firm would add more weightage for future job prospects in Aussie
3) pursuing CPA or CA would help. - becos if he joins in FPNA role, the job would be pressuresome and has a dilemma that would not be able to pursue CPA australia.

So, getting experience in FPNA role is better or pursuing CPA australia 

advice would be greatly appreciated ..


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I am a Chartered Accountant from Pakistan, as well as CIMA member. I am currently in process of getting immigration through NSW SS.

I was with PwC for my training and working in the manufacturing industry (oil sector, auto assembler) for over last three years. I would appreciate response to few queries:

1. If I opt to become CPA through CIMA reciprocal membership, will my CPA be fully accepted or will employers treat it lower than those members who pass full qualification?

2. Are there any recognised online courses for taxation?

Thanks for your help.

Ahmed


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

ahmedkhoja said:


> 2. Are there any recognised online courses for taxation?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Ahmed




Hi Ahmed,

Check with the CPA website for acceptability, but I took classes with the Tax Institute of Australia, becoming a CTA and that has been fully accepted by ICCA for the tax modules. My employer here in Australia seemed impressed that I was able to take Australian tax qualification while still in my home country.


The Chartered Tax Adviser Program - The Tax Institute


Cheers
Marilyn


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> Hi Ahmed,
> 
> Check with the CPA website for acceptability, but I took classes with the Tax Institute of Australia, becoming a CTA and that has been fully accepted by ICCA for the tax modules. My employer here in Australia seemed impressed that I was able to take Australian tax qualification while still in my home country.
> 
> ...


Hi marilyn,
Which course you chose out of following courses?

Course in Australian Taxation Law
CTA1 Foundations
CTA2 Advanced
CTA3 Advisory
CTA3 Advisory Exam


----------



## colomboSL190 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi 
Im very glad to have found this thread. Im both ACMA and CPA, and hoping to move to sydney in May. My only prob is that ive been working in a bank for over 10 years, and although i have initial accounting experience, the bulk of it cannot be called relevant to accounting. Would appreciate your input on this. Thanks


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Hi marilyn,
> Which course you chose out of following courses?
> 
> Course in Australian Taxation Law
> ...





I took Foundation Tax before I landed in Australia.
Then after I'd been working for a few months I took Advanced Tax.



Cheers
Marilyn


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> Hi Ahmed,
> 
> Check with the CPA website for acceptability, but I took classes with the Tax Institute of Australia, becoming a CTA and that has been fully accepted by ICCA for the tax modules. My employer here in Australia seemed impressed that I was able to take Australian tax qualification while still in my home country.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marilyn. Will look into the CTA program. Any idea about my CPA query?

Thanks
Ahmed


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Any advice please..



nectar_s said:


> i have a question for my friend , right now in General accounting (Say 10 years) field but got an opportunity to work in a Financial Planning and Analysis role. Would be helpful is clarity is shown on below questions.
> 
> 1) does this change would be advantageous for his Aussie move
> 2) Also, does working in a big firm would add more weightage for future job prospects in Aussie
> ...


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Guys,

Im an Indian CA and working on the AU PR. Is it possible to do AU CA
from abroad based on the MRA with ICAI? Or is it compulsory to a resident in
India/Malaysia/SGP etc.. request ur thoughts.

Ben.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am a Chartered Accountant from Pakistan, as well as CIMA member. I am currently in process of getting immigration through NSW SS.
> 
> ...


I think what counts is a membership, whether through reciprocal arrangement or otherwise...


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

Unless you choose to tell your employer (or potential employer) that you were awarded the Australian CPA qualification as a result of a reciprocal agreement with your home country, they will not even know.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> Guys, Im an Indian CA and working on the AU PR. Is it possible to do AU CA from abroad based on the MRA with ICAI? Or is it compulsory to a resident in India/Malaysia/SGP etc.. request ur thoughts. Ben. Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Please.. anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> Please.. anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


ICAA is in the right position to answer your query. But ideally it should not be any problem..


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> Guys,
> 
> Im an Indian CA and working on the AU PR. Is it possible to do AU CA
> from abroad based on the MRA with ICAI? Or is it compulsory to a resident in
> ...


Hi Ben,

As far as ICAA is concerned, we need to complete the Capstone module for which three workshops are held in AU/SG/Malaysia (Sept '14/Oct '14 and Nov '14). So, one has to be present in either of these three places to complete the module. And also for the exam in Dec'14.

Hope it helps.

Regards,
caaustralia


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

*I am an Accountant!!! PLEASE HELP.*

Hello,

I am an Accountant by qualification. I currently work as a bank examiner with a Financial regulatory body in my country. Recently, my wife and i (we have a boy) have considered migrating to Australia. 

As an accountant, how do i go about the process? Can i get a reliable agent to help with the process. Someone trustworthy.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Neyogasgas said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an Accountant by qualification. I currently work as a bank examiner with a Financial regulatory body in my country. Recently, my wife and i (we have a boy) have considered migrating to Australia.
> 
> As an accountant, how do i go about the process? Can i get a reliable agent to help with the process. Someone trustworthy.




Ben, Welcome to the world of aussie aspirants..... australian immigration process is much straightforward and fully online. So I personally believe there is no need of agent, just it needs more efforts on personal side to discover the process and we all are here to help each other. No one here knew the entire process at the very start of immigration process. However, if you need an agent, go for a MARA agent and you get the details from the following website.
https://www.mara.gov.au


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

*Thanks buddy...*

Hello,

Many thanks for the useful response. Please you failed to specify the site you indicated. Also, how do i go about applying (self) as an accountant. I have been working for 4 yrs plus now.


dhawalswamy said:


> Ben, Welcome to the world of aussie aspirants..... australian immigration process is much straightforward and fully online. So I personally believe there is no need of agent, just it needs more efforts on personal side to discover the process and we all are here to help each other. No one here knew the entire process at the very start of immigration process. However, if you need an agent, go for a MARA agent and you get the details from the following website.
> https://www.mara.gov.au


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Neyogasgas said:


> Hello,
> 
> Many thanks for the useful response. Please you failed to specify the site you indicated. Also, how do i go about applying (self) as an accountant. I have been working for 4 yrs plus now.


Here is the link:

https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/


----------



## Neyogasgas (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you. here goes all!!!


msohaibkhan said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

caaustralia said:


> Hi Ben, As far as ICAA is concerned, we need to complete the Capstone module for which three workshops are held in AU/SG/Malaysia (Sept '14/Oct '14 and Nov '14). So, one has to be present in either of these three places to complete the module. And also for the exam in Dec'14. Hope it helps. Regards, caaustralia


Thanks caaustralia. Then it seems feasible for me to think about it later only. CPA is allowing Indian CAs to do it offshore. Only for exam u need to travel to AU/other locations, I think. 

One more question? Will these MRA memberships add value for us? For eg I think we need to take up addtl courses for Co Auditor nd Tax Auditor registrations in AU. Request ur thoughts. If CTA1 (Tax Course) discussed in this thread, adds value?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> Thanks caaustralia. Then it seems feasible for me to think about it later only. CPA is allowing Indian CAs to do it offshore. Only for exam u need to travel to AU/other locations, I think.
> 
> One more question? Will these MRA memberships add value for us? For eg I think we need to take up addtl courses for Co Auditor nd Tax Auditor registrations in AU. Request ur thoughts. If CTA1 (Tax Course) discussed in this thread, adds value?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




As you know there are two institutions CPA and ICAA... If you are Indian CA, then ICAI has MRAs with both institutes from which you can benefit. With ICAA, you need to clear one paper "CAPSTONE" but exam is not conducted in India. Whereas with CPA you need to clear two modules (one is online, from home or office you can do and other is written) and exam is conducted in India.

My personal view is, if you want to take up a job with CA Firm and work as a consultant, then ICAA is preferred but if you want to work in companies then CPA is more preferred.

If your are interested to have status of auditor, then you need to do entire CPA / ICAA course and apply for full membership.

Regarding CTA course, I don't have any information, better others might throw some light. But I don't thins doing CTA can allow us to do statutory audits.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> Thanks caaustralia. Then it seems feasible for me to think about it later only. CPA is allowing Indian CAs to do it offshore. Only for exam u need to travel to AU/other locations, I think.
> 
> One more question? Will these MRA memberships add value for us? For eg I think we need to take up addtl courses for Co Auditor nd Tax Auditor registrations in AU. Request ur thoughts. If CTA1 (Tax Course) discussed in this thread, adds value?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



As far as I know ASIC recognises only three institutes CPA / ICAA / NIA. So to become a statutory auditor, one needs to gain prescribed educational qualification from any of these institutes.


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

The Tax Institute offers the CTA program. The Institute and the CTA qualification are TAX focused, there are no options for auditing, reporting, or any other sections. Just TAX expertise.

Cheers
Marilyn


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

dhawalswamy said:


> As far as I know ASIC recognises only three institutes CPA / ICAA / NIA. So to become a statutory auditor, one needs to gain prescribed educational qualification from any of these institutes.


That's a lot of useful info. Thank you dhawalswamy.. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Sheowahya said:


> The Tax Institute offers the CTA program. The Institute and the CTA qualification are TAX focused, there are no options for auditing, reporting, or any other sections. Just TAX expertise. Cheers Marilyn


Thanks Marilyn. I'm thinking of doing the CTA1 on getting the grant.. just to have an initial understanding of tax concepts prior to landing.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

ben roberto said:


> Thanks Marilyn. I'm thinking of doing the CTA1 on getting the grant.. just to have an initial understanding of tax concepts prior to landing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


CTA1 will be an excellent source for your pre-arrival education.


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> CTA1 will be an excellent source for your pre-arrival education.


Hi all

With regard to CTA1 don't we have to give papers in Australia? The final exam?


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

I have emailed TIA to ask the question directly, but I am almost positive it is possible to complete the course from outside Australia.

Quoted from their website... "An additional $100 is charged for candidates located outside of Australia." I believe the extra fee is to cover the added cost of scheduling an exam center in your home country.

I will report back tomorrow when I have an answer from the TIA education department.

Cheers
Marilyn

P.s. "Distance mode
This mode of learning substitutes lectures with group web/teleconference tutorials, placing emphasis on self-study through comprehensive learning materials and increased communication with the Course Convenor and Tutorial Leader.

You will be provided with module guides to work through and if you have any tax technical questions you can email them to the CTA1 Foundations Course Convenor. Similarly if you have any difficulties with learning activities or any other difficulties, you have the opportunity to get assistance during scheduled web/teleconference sessions where a tutor will be on the call."


http://sep.taxinstitute.com.au/our-courses/certificate-in-foundation-tax/study-options


Course workload

"Distance study

2 hours for the pre-reading module
3 hours Code of Professional Conduct online module
2 hours x 3 web/teleconference tutorials (optional)
8 x 45-minute online multiple choice assessment
2.15-hours exam and recommended 6-10 hours exam preparation
Recommend 6-8 hours per module of private study
Total approximately 102 hours (within 16 weeks)"


I found I needed a LOT more time for the reading parts as there is a TON of law, cases, and background reading required.


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> I have emailed TIA to ask the question directly, but I am almost positive it is possible to complete the course from outside Australia.
> 
> Quoted from their website... "An additional $100 is charged for candidates located outside of Australia." I believe the extra fee is to cover the added cost of scheduling an exam center in your home country.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I also sent a query regarding exam paper outside Australia but haven't heard back yet. Luckily, current tax law in my country was drafted with help of some Australian expert and thus I find some similarities. So am hopeful should br manageable. Thanks


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

Response received,

"Hi Marilyn,

Thanks for your email.

The best courses to do would be our CTA Program starting with our CTA1 Foundations. 

Your friend will be able to complete the courses via distance. With the distance learning they will have access to an online learning portal which has the online checkpoints, recommended readings, soft copy of the course materials, past exams and recorded lectures. They will also receive a hard copy of the course materials via mail. For the exam, they will need to organise a venue and supervisor according to our policies which I have attached. 

Depending on their experience, they will be eligible to progress through the course.

Please feel free to pass my details on so that they can forward me their current resume.

Alternatively, if you can please get them to fill out the CTA1 Foundations enrolment form which is attached and email it back to me.

Please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any questions.

Kind regards"


There are also attachments with brochures, PM me your email addy if you would like me to forward them to you


Cheers
Marilyn


----------



## colomboSL190 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> Response received,
> 
> "Hi Marilyn,
> 
> ...


Hi Marilyn
Need a piece of advice. Im both CPA and ACMA. Are these sufficient to find a job.? Or do u think if its best if i start CTA foundations? Thanks


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

If you have already been accepted as a member of Australian CPA, then there is no need for any of the CTA courses. If you do not have any knowledge of the Australia. Tax system, then the CTA courses will get you up to speed fast and cost effectively.


Cheers
Marilyn


----------



## colomboSL190 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> If you have already been accepted as a member of Australian CPA, then there is no need for any of the CTA courses. If you do not have any knowledge of the Australia. Tax system, then the CTA courses will get you up to speed fast and cost effectively.
> 
> Cheers
> Marilyn


Thanks marilyn appreciate your input


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just came across this while reading an article at
BBC - Capital - Good migrations: Avoiding mistakes when you relocate

*“In Australia, they want to see everything that you’ve ever done and don’t care if it’s five pages long stretching back 15 years,” wrote Spraggett, a change management consultant, in an email to Career Coach.

Making an overseas career move is exciting — but also fraught with ample opportunity for mistakes. 

She also realised the interview process in Australia might be painfully slow ― five or six rounds of interviews are not uncommon."*


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

Very true!!

Coming from the United States where a resume is limited to one page and no more than your last three jobs, it took me a bit of searching old computers and hard drives for old resumes to gather all the details of ALL of my positions.

As accountants we can also expect to be subject to a battery of tests as part of the interview process. I had to take tests for character, math skills, and general intelligence. The interview process does take longer than the US and you don't always get feedback if you were unsuccessful.

Cheers
Marilyn


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

Interesting thread, Interesting stories.

For a hopeful note regarding the "local experience" or "local qualification" issue; when we get granted a permanent residence, the Australian Authories do so after evaluating that our "present experience" will contribute towards their labour market. 

If getting a job without local experience was impossible, then why would DIBP would issue us PR in the first place? Eventually the debate ends like this, what came first; egg or hen?

Regarding the local qualification, I am sure PR is granted "mostly" for already qualified people not expecting to spend more money or education.

Having said that, my logic does not mean that local experience and local qualification does not give you an edge.

Alas, it's all about selling yourself and selling yourself good


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

The decision to offer PR does take into account the applicants ability to contribute to the OZ economy. But anyone who thinks they can arrive here on Friday and start at a senior level position on Monday is in for a VERY rude awakening. And anyone in a licensed profession who thinks that once they achieve that profession their schooldays are done is likewise in for a very rude awakening!! The continuing education requirements for accountants in Australia are very rigorous. 

As for which came first, I can say that I landed here with no local work experience and took a position in just 6 weeks. I had knowledge and coursework experience of the OZ system and my employer has admitted that that fact alone is what got me hired. It proved that I was willing to go the extra mile to improve myself and not depend on someone else to give me what I need to do the job.

Short answer, can you get an accounting job without any local work or course experience? 
Yes, you can. Will you be truly happy in that position? Probably not as it will be below your true work capability.

Will you get a more appropriate level position with a course or two on OZ tax & OZ law before you land? 
Yes! And in a competitive employment market like accounting, you NEED every advantage you can get!!



Cheers
Marilyn


----------



## Kiran S Raizada (Jun 25, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> The decision to offer PR does take into account the applicants ability to contribute to the OZ economy. But anyone who thinks they can arrive here on Friday and start at a senior level position on Monday is in for a VERY rude awakening. And anyone in a licensed profession who thinks that once they achieve that profession their schooldays are done is likewise in for a very rude awakening!! The continuing education requirements for accountants in Australia are very rigorous.
> 
> As for which came first, I can say that I landed here with no local work experience and took a position in just 6 weeks. I had knowledge and coursework experience of the OZ system and my employer has admitted that that fact alone is what got me hired. It proved that I was willing to go the extra mile to improve myself and not depend on someone else to give me what I need to do the job.
> 
> ...


Hi there
Could you pls share the coursework that helped you to get the said job in Oz as I am a CA working with big 4 in India and would move Oz soon with my 189 visa. 
Regards


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

PM me your email address, I have a few things I can forward to you


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> The decision to offer PR does take into account the applicants ability to contribute to the OZ economy. But anyone who thinks they can arrive here on Friday and start at a senior level position on Monday is in for a VERY rude awakening. And anyone in a licensed profession who thinks that once they achieve that profession their schooldays are done is likewise in for a very rude awakening!! The continuing education requirements for accountants in Australia are very rigorous.
> 
> As for which came first, I can say that I landed here with no local work experience and took a position in just 6 weeks. I had knowledge and coursework experience of the OZ system and my employer has admitted that that fact alone is what got me hired. It proved that I was willing to go the extra mile to improve myself and not depend on someone else to give me what I need to do the job.
> 
> ...


Exactly, so your last two paragraphs are what I held as a view too.

My aim was just to be logical as I read some people posting about deciding to leave Australia just after 3-5 weeks of job hunt with no success.

Being realistic, logical and not over expecting will save many from what you call a "rude awakening"


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello Everyone:
I am a Chartered Accountant and recently cleared CFA and CAIA Level I exams in addition to holding a Bachelors Degree in Commerce. I have arrived in Sydney on a PR Visa in June 2013 and since then have been applying for Finance Analyst / Management Accounting / Accountant roles. In the first few months, when I did not get any role or call back, I had my CV perused by a Consultant and updated it according to Aussie Standards. Even till date, I have not received any call back from any Organization or Consultants. I have experience of working as a Manager with Deutsche Bank and a Finance Strategy role with JP Morgan and thus have applied to NAB, CBA, AMP, ANZ Banks. I have also worked as a Finance Analyst with an Engineering / Construction Company.

I am still hopeful and looking forward to forum members like you to guide or help me land a role here. I am happy to consider both Permanent / Temp roles / Contracts. To keep myself busy, I am doing Voluntary roles as a Carer. If the situation continues, I may have to move back home in April. Request you all to give any reference / advise on how to go about in such a situation. Request anyone who has been in the same boat and just as long as I have been (8+ months) guide me at the earliest.

Regards:
Pravz


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

pravzinoz said:


> Hello Everyone:
> I am a Chartered Accountant and recently cleared CFA and CAIA Level I exams in addition to holding a Bachelors Degree in Commerce. I have arrived in Sydney on a PR Visa in June 2013 and since then have been applying for Finance Analyst / Management Accounting / Accountant roles. In the first few months, when I did not get any role or call back, I had my CV perused by a Consultant and updated it according to Aussie Standards. Even till date, I have not received any call back from any Organization or Consultants. I have experience of working as a Manager with Deutsche Bank and a Finance Strategy role with JP Morgan and thus have applied to NAB, CBA, AMP, ANZ Banks. I have also worked as a Finance Analyst with an Engineering / Construction Company.
> 
> I am still hopeful and looking forward to forum members like you to guide or help me land a role here. I am happy to consider both Permanent / Temp roles / Contracts. To keep myself busy, I am doing Voluntary roles as a Carer. If the situation continues, I may have to move back home in April. Request you all to give any reference / advise on how to go about in such a situation. Request anyone who has been in the same boat and just as long as I have been (8+ months) guide me at the earliest.
> ...


Hello Pravz!

it is quit said what you are saying..especially that you even did not have a one interview. So you failed to catch emploeyers attantion with your cv.. Could you please share how many years of relevant experience do you have? Do you seek on seek.com? Do you support you resume with appripriate personalised cover letter? May be you give wrong phone number in your cv?? (it sounds silly but stil can be a reason). Also, vacancies for which you apply to, do you satisfy the list of requirements and still do not receive positive reply?

Few suggestions: did you try applydirect.com.com.au web site? There are many direct employers with out any agents..
Did you approach JP Morgan in AU for career development in their bank?
YOu can also try to contact established Engineering / Construction Companies sending your cv.

Wish you get your job soon. I beleive it is coming!

regards,
Anastasia


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Anastasia for replying on the thread.
I do have a correct mobile number listed and also supplement my CV with a personalized cover letter quoting how I match the requirements for the role.


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

Also I do use seek applydirect jobsearch.com.au as well for searching for roles. I used to apply with employment cons but nowI apply directly to Orgs. I have applied to JP and DB as well but no luck there as well. They have a hiring freeze at this point.


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

pravzinoz said:


> Also I do use seek applydirect jobsearch.com.au as well for searching for roles. I used to apply with employment cons but nowI apply directly to Orgs. I have applied to JP and DB as well but no luck there as well. They have a hiring freeze at this point.


Sad to know your story.

Did you not find any part time employment as well?


----------



## pravzinoz (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Mical. I wasnt able to find any tem role either. I also changed my cv and took off my qualifications to seem less qualified but still no call. Just hard luck. So please advise what more can be done before I head back to where I hail from.


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

Dear Friends,

can somebody help me on this:


One of friend is Bachelor of Commerce and has around 8-9 years of experience

My query is will the skill assessment authority assess the degree if he has given trials (failed in second and third year in some subjects and cleared it later) of Bachelor or commerce ?


----------



## faisal7 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dear all

Do a Diploma and a certificate in "IFRS" from the ACCA counts in OZ? can both helps in my cv?


----------



## colomboSL190 (Oct 18, 2013)

faisal7 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Do a Diploma and a certificate in "IFRS" from the ACCA counts in OZ? can both helps in my cv?


Hi 
Im currently following the certificate in Ifrs primarily to refreshen my memory on the standards. Australia adopted ifrs since 2005 hence in my opinion it wil be useful to follow the course.


----------



## Piyutel (Nov 15, 2013)

Got the following List of Australian Recruiters and Companies from another forum which may be of some help to interested immigrants. Additional links are welcome:-


frontlineconstruction.com.au
talent2.com.au
forresterproperties.com.au
peoplequicksmart.com.au
nayler.com.au
hays.com.au
jobs.hudson.com.au
davidsongroup.com.au
foundtionrec.com.au
stellarrecruitment.com.au
brisrec.com.au
hillmcglynn.com.au
constructive.net.au
skilled.com.au
recruitr.com.au
contec.net.au
australianrecruiting.com
brooklyngroup.com.au
dmgroup.com.au
ballantynerecruitment.com.au
developmentcareers.com.au
barclayrecruitment.com.au
nizza.com.au
tcgcareers.com
tognetti.com.au
rossjuliaross.com
isis.com.au
apg-global.com
keyrecruitment.com.au
atlasrecruitment.com.au
constructiverecruitment.com
command.com.au
civiljobs.com.au
buckingham.com.au
bondrecruitment.com.au
oxfordrecruitment.com.au
jobs.careerone.com.au
logan.qld.gov.au
bowen.qld.gov.au
sunwater.com.au
golding.com.au
bluerecruit.com.au
riotintocareers.com.au
robertwalters.com.au
chevron.com/careers
recruitman.com.au
juddfarris.com.au
myhr.net.au
designandbuild.com.au
bbtglobal.com.au
careers.johnholland.com.au
infratechmgtconsultants.com.au
waltonconstruction.com.au
atomicrecruitment.com.au

Piyutel


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Piyutel said:


> Got the following List of Australian Recruiters and Companies from another forum which may be of some help to interested immigrants. Additional links are welcome:-
> 
> frontlineconstruction.com.au
> talent2.com.au
> ...


Oh my God! Should we contact them all??


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Oh my God! Should we contact them all??


its up to you........


----------



## faisal7 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi

Till I get the IELTS score, and to save time, what official papers that I shouuld prepare for skill assesment and beyond this stage?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

faisal7 said:


> Hi
> 
> Till I get the IELTS score, and to save time, what official papers that I shouuld prepare for skill assesment and beyond this stage?


Get all your educational mark sheets and transcripts ready, also they require you to provide degree certificates or convocation.
If work experience too be assessed then get all documents related to your work ready (appointment letters, relieving letters, tax docs, pay slips etc).
Check up skillselect site to know which authority assesses your relevant occupation.

Regarding ielts, also check the regulating authorities website to know their requirements, whether you need to give the academic or general module of ielts, and only then register for ielts. Also check their requirements relating to minimum score in each module of ielts.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## faisal7 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Get all your educational mark sheets and transcripts ready, also they require you to provide degree certificates or convocation.
> If work experience too be assessed then get all documents related to your work ready (appointment letters, relieving letters, tax docs, pay slips etc).
> Check up skillselect site to know which authority assesses your relevant occupation.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Nishant, I wish I could have the advise of an accountant who has passed this experience, do u know one?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

faisal7 said:


> Many thanks Nishant, I wish I could have the advise of an accountant who has passed this experience, do u know one?


Pls ask!!
I have mentioned my experience to you!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Pls ask!!
> I have mentioned my experience to you!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hey Nishant,

Can you help me on this

My query is will the skill assessment authority assess the degree if one has given trials (failed in second and third year in some subjects and cleared it later) of Bachelor or commerce ?

Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

sam001 said:


> Hey Nishant,
> 
> Can you help me on this
> 
> ...


yes they do, as long as you have passed a subject they will assess it, does not matter if you have done so in two or three attempts


----------



## colomboSL190 (Oct 18, 2013)

Where are all the accountants gone? Looks like they have all found jobs!


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

colomboSL190 said:


> Where are all the accountants gone? Looks like they have all found jobs!


or trying to find a job :smash:


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Please advise- if my friend can get positive skill assesment from CPA/IPA

Occupation : Management Accountant
Education : B.com (Bharathiar university) , AICMA(Cost and Management Accountant ), CMA(USA) 

Please advise.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

nectar_s said:


> Please advise- if my friend can get positive skill assesment from CPA/IPA
> 
> Occupation : Management Accountant
> Education : B.com (Bharathiar university) , AICMA(Cost and Management Accountant ), CMA(USA)
> ...


depends on which occupation code you choose? core knowledge areas are given at CPA website


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

This article comes from an American accounting journal, but the principles and concepts are universal.

How to speed the path to partner



Cheers
Marilyn


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's another article about how going to a regional area can help fast track your career.

Fresher career opportunities in regional Australia




Cheers
Marilyn


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

pravzinoz said:


> Hello Everyone:
> I am a Chartered Accountant and recently cleared CFA and CAIA Level I exams in addition to holding a Bachelors Degree in Commerce. I have arrived in Sydney on a PR Visa in June 2013 and since then have been applying for Finance Analyst / Management Accounting / Accountant roles. In the first few months, when I did not get any role or call back, I had my CV perused by a Consultant and updated it according to Aussie Standards. Even till date, I have not received any call back from any Organization or Consultants. I have experience of working as a Manager with Deutsche Bank and a Finance Strategy role with JP Morgan and thus have applied to NAB, CBA, AMP, ANZ Banks. I have also worked as a Finance Analyst with an Engineering / Construction Company.
> 
> I am still hopeful and looking forward to forum members like you to guide or help me land a role here. I am happy to consider both Permanent / Temp roles / Contracts. To keep myself busy, I am doing Voluntary roles as a Carer. If the situation continues, I may have to move back home in April. Request you all to give any reference / advise on how to go about in such a situation. Request anyone who has been in the same boat and just as long as I have been (8+ months) guide me at the earliest.
> ...





Hi Parvz..... Everybody is feeling sad for you, but what you highlighted is really frightening and pushing me back to land in australia. I am also a Chartered Accountant from India with Bachelor of Commerce and frankly I don't have vast and rich experience what you have in your pocket.

Already AUD is falling gradually and there are talks that slowdown in Aus has begun, which will affect salaries offered to accountants as well.

What will happen when my CV will strike doors ...... at present i am earning handsome amount in Africa and truly after this sort of experience to you, I wish to continue for some more years in Africa....

Just one thing I found missing in your post is, why you didn't joined CA or CPA? our institute ICAI has tie-up with both the institutes and you can get title of CA / CPA by passing just one paper and its not much expensive. I think having title of CA / CPA might help in getting a job, atleast in an accounting practice firm.

also, if you have not done, first go and meet ICAI Australian Chapter Executive Committee members and seek their help in getting job. Many Indian CA's are doing practice in Australia, might be they can offer you a life saving temporary job...

and no more suggestions, because you must have exhausted all... 

WISH YOU ALL THE BEST BUDDY....... I wish you all the luck I have......


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

anyone close to my profile? see my signature. It is impossible to find out the cut off date for invitaions in 2211 SOL. Seems only software engineers SOL 2613 run this website..


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> anyone close to my profile? see my signature. It is impossible to find out the cut off date for invitaions in 2211 SOL. Seems only software engineers SOL 2613 run this website..


Have patience my friend. How many round have passed after your eoi submission.
Relax!
I suggest you pray to god for your invite coz other than the skillselect system, only god can give you the invite.
On a serious note, I think you have submitted your eoi recently. I would suggest you wait for the next round. I think you might get the invite in the next few rounds itself.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Have patience my friend. How many round have passed after your eoi submission.
> Relax!
> I suggest you pray to god for your invite coz other than the skillselect system, only god can give you the invite.
> On a serious note, I think you have submitted your eoi recently. I would suggest you wait for the next round. I think you might get the invite in the next few rounds itself.
> ...


Thanks for the comment Nishant.

My worry is not about getting the invite a little late. My worry is about not getting the invite at all! 221111 will be out of SOL in 2014-15 list which will be implemented from 1 July 2014.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks for the comment Nishant.
> 
> My worry is not about getting the invite a little late. My worry is about not getting the invite at all! 221111 will be out of SOL in 2014-15 list which will be implemented from 1 July 2014.


How did you find out that the occupation will be removed from sol 2014?


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Here is the link for flagged occupations:


Flagged Occupations


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Here is the link for flagged occupations:
> 
> Flagged Occupations


Well those are just flagged occupation subject to review every year!


----------



## faisal7 (Feb 16, 2014)

221111 was not flaged before then flagged this year? this is the question.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> any 60 pointer with ANZSCO 221111 accountant waiting for invitation in 189 queue?



Flagging of occupation should not be the point of tension, as many occupations have remained flagged and still included in sol.

because of increased applications, i am doubting that next year qualification points will be 60 or it will be increased.

i think everybody having 60 points should start thinking of avenues, where they can increase atleast 5 points.

Those who have not applied for states, can think of that and those who have exhausted that options can think of NAATI (time consuming and costly)


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

berny1999 said:


> I come from Montreal, Canada. You guys have no idea what cold is really about.


There goes a trump card!


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Hey guys!

I have read the whole thread and have a bittersweet feeling about your experiences in Australia. Well, I feel good for those who have had success by now and sincere wishes for those who I am sure will succeed soon in finding good jobs. All this reading has raised some simple questions in my mind.

While you are trying to find that job of your dreams and say 6 months have gone by doing so, how have you survived these 6 months? Did you land in Australia with sufficient enough money to live these 6 months? or, have you been earning from some unskilled or low skilled jobs so far, for example working as junior staff in Mc Donald's or KFC, or working on a conveyor belt in an automobile company and MAY BE continuing to pursue an Australian study simultaneously? Just some hypothetical situations that have come to my mind..

To my understanding most of the people here have landed with families. So, how are you guys managing your daily expenses, like groceries, etc.? How are you being able to pay for your rents, your utility bills, buy gas for your car, buy new decent clothes whenever required, etc.?

As for me, I will not land in Australia with a hope of getting a job in 'Accounts/Finance' within 4-5 months. I'll try to bring with me as much money I can, but will not keep spending it all until there is a hole in my pocket! I am ok with with doing..not so skilled jobs..until I get a job in 'Accounts/Finance', no matter it takes 6 weeks or 6 months.

One more question... in 189 visa are you allowed to take whatever occupation you get after landing or just the one you have claimed points for? Of course you'll be most likely to get one, and also feel the urge to continue your past occupation and the Australian government would also want/expect you to do so, but you can only do so until you are able to contain life inside your skin.

There are pleanty of skilled immigrants doing unskilled jobs in Canada, but what's the scenario in Australia?

Bests!


----------



## madpk (Sep 4, 2013)

As far as I know once you have PR you can do job in any field not necessarily in your PR specific field.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

I have still not gotten invitation.. is it normal??


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Accountants please update the list here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...IdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=98


----------



## faisal7 (Feb 16, 2014)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have read the whole thread and have a bittersweet feeling about your experiences in Australia. Well, I feel good for those who have had success by now and sincere wishes for those who I am sure will succeed soon in finding good jobs. All this reading has raised some simple questions in my mind.
> 
> ...


Any help for our friend??


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Dear Members,

It may not be the relevant forum but still i feel that some one from you can provide me with any reading material, syllabus and study guides etc for ICAA.. I have applied for PR, and now waiting for the outcome. I thought it might be a good idea to look for some reading material to get myself familiarize before landing in Australia... any help ?


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

All the accountants out there?? where are you??? Please share your success stories, I am planning to move in late this year..so i need to get charged by your sweet stories....


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi guys

I am a Singapore CA with a degree in accountancy from singapore.

Have been working for 5.5 years in the accounting department of investment banks ( product control and financial accounting) in singapore

I'm in the midst of applying for 189 visa... Am also considering studying for a 1 year masters in financial analysis from UNSW ?

How's the employment market for someone in my situation? Will doing a masters from Unsw help interms of placements? Caus I understand employers hire students for graduate programs from uni but that's for ppl with minimal experience. Since I already have 5.5 years experience, I will have to go thru the experienced hire route... Not sure if placements are helped by uni for experienced hires


----------



## HoneyOZ (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello

I am an Indian CA with BSc computer science graduation. I am filling form for ICAA skill evaluation.

I have following questions - 

1) Which code to be taken - for Accountant (General) or External auditor
I took CA from PEII so accounting theory subject was not there. 
Those 9 out of 12 core areas are neccessary or just CA good standing document is enough?

2) Do I mention my Bsc in terittary education- as it is in computer science, will it have any side effect?

3) Attaching certified photocopies of degree certificates and marksheets is enough?

4) does it require transcripts or syllabus etc also to be attached?

5) Payment - do I make a DD or mention my credit card details on form? which is better?

6) India post courier will do or any better idea please

Please help on this. I got my good standing certificate ready, got form print out also. 

Need to confirm these details to post the 
ICAA evaluation form

ICAA or CPA is better?


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

HoneyOZ said:


> Hello
> 
> I am an Indian CA with BSc computer science graduation. I am filling form for ICAA skill evaluation.
> 
> ...


If your Indian CA does not have aco****ing theory, you cant apply for accountant general. You will have to choose external auditor


----------



## HoneyOZ (Dec 10, 2013)

in3deep said:


> If your Indian CA does not have aco****ing theory, you cant apply for accountant general. You will have to choose external auditor


I have accounting theory subject mentioned in my 12th standard marksheet, will that work for accountant general?


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

HoneyOZ said:


> I have accounting theory subject mentioned in my 12th standard marksheet, will that work for accountant general?


Is 12th standard = GCE A levels in british countries

sorry im not familiar with india system

i believe that accounting theory must be taken at a undergrad level (Bachelors)


----------



## HoneyOZ (Dec 10, 2013)

in3deep said:


> Is 12th standard = GCE A levels in british countries
> 
> sorry i am not familiar with india system
> 
> i believe that accounting theory must be taken at a undergrad level (Bachelors)


Bachelors is in computer sciences :-( 

Any Indian CA here who has taken syllabus from ICAI of PEII and finals new syllabus exam?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

HoneyOZ said:


> Hello
> 
> I am an Indian CA with BSc computer science graduation. I am filling form for ICAA skill evaluation.
> 
> ...


Icaa has a direct collaboration with Indian ca.
Same with CPA too.
So my guess is, you query them and mostly you would get a positive skill assessment.
If you get a negative reply, I would suggest you try going for IPA, which is the most lenient of all 3 assessment bodies.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

HoneyOZ said:


> Bachelors is in computer sciences :-(
> 
> Any Indian CA here who has taken syllabus from ICAI of PEII and finals new syllabus exam?


Why dun u juz apply as external auditor?

In that case you dun need accounting theory as compulsory and once u get your visa you can work any job?

Doesn't matter whether it's accountant general or external auditor

Unless u need to include work experience to fulfill the points requirement, which in that case you need to have worked as an external auditor


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

So now I have the grant. How are things for pakistani accountants. What do I need to do before and after I arrive in Australia


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

pakiapplicant123 said:


> So now I have the grant. How are things for pakistani accountants. What do I need to do before and after I arrive in Australia


welcome to the club


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

pakiapplicant123 said:


> So now I have the grant. How are things for pakistani accountants. What do I need to do before and after I arrive in Australia


u need to have a lot of patience.

jokes apart...

1 - Driving License: If you have 3 years older driving license, then Get an NOC from DSP Office, Get that attested from Foreign office and bring that NOC with you.
2 - If you have funds which are more than 10 K USD then open an imigrants bank account in NAB or westpac and transfer that money into your account. else you can bring some cash in hand and open your account after landing in here. Once your account is opened, you can ask you family and/or friends to remit the remaining money for you.
3 - Bring clothes and shoes etc for using in here, couple of casual, few formal ...etc etc.. also Australian electronic appliances have special kind of electric plugs... so bring some converters..
4 - As soon as you land here, apply for driving license, open bank account, apply for TFN.. 

I dont remember anything else... if you have any questions, just feel free to ask me... by the way when are u flying? and where? syd/ mel/ brisbane/ ???


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> u need to have a lot of patience.
> 
> jokes apart...
> 
> ...


You know what, I have no idea. I never thought about what I ll do before I got the grant. What about you? How are things for you work wise?


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> The decision to offer PR does take into account the applicants ability to contribute to the OZ economy. But anyone who thinks they can arrive here on Friday and start at a senior level position on Monday is in for a VERY rude awakening. And anyone in a licensed profession who thinks that once they achieve that profession their schooldays are done is likewise in for a very rude awakening!! The continuing education requirements for accountants in Australia are very rigorous.
> 
> As for which came first, I can say that I landed here with no local work experience and took a position in just 6 weeks. I had knowledge and coursework experience of the OZ system and my employer has admitted that that fact alone is what got me hired. It proved that I was willing to go the extra mile to improve myself and not depend on someone else to give me what I need to do the job.
> 
> ...


Can you please share which courses to take? By taking them before landing you imply that they are online?


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am a Chartered Accountant from Pakistan, as well as CIMA member. I am currently in process of getting immigration through NSW SS.
> 
> ...


Whats your current status? I just got my grant and am planning the move. Any thoughts are welcome


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

Start by looking at your PASA letter. It will tell you what you need to get full membership in your chosen professional body. Look to take courses with that provider first as that will yield the quickest advancement toward professional membership.

In the event this is not possible for some reason, I recommend looking into courses offered by The Taxation Institute of Australia.

Cheers
Marilyn


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

pakiapplicant123 said:


> Whats your current status? I just got my grant and am planning the move. Any thoughts are welcome


I got the CPA membership. Moving next month to Sydney IA


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> I got the CPA membership. Moving next month to Sydney IA


Cpa aussie?


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> welcome to the club


Thanks. What now?


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> Start by looking at your PASA letter. It will tell you what you need to get full membership in your chosen professional body. Look to take courses with that provider first as that will yield the quickest advancement toward professional membership.
> 
> In the event this is not possible for some reason, I recommend looking into courses offered by The Taxation Institute of Australia.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marilyn. I got my migration assessment from ICAA and they say that for their membership I need to first get another assessment which will identify missing knowledge areas and other requirements to lead to membership. I have been told that CPA route is simpler for pakistani accountants. I am looking for details on that.


----------



## Sheowahya (Jan 2, 2014)

pakiapplicant123 said:


> Thanks Marilyn. I got my migration assessment from ICAA and they say that for their membership I need to first get another assessment which will identify missing knowledge areas and other requirements to lead to membership. I have been told that CPA route is simpler for pakistani accountants. I am looking for details on that.




ICAA must have changed their letters. Mine listed the specific classes that I need to satisfy entry requirements. I also received a list of universities that offered individual classes.

CPA is an easier program to complate, but there is no post graduate degree with the CPA program, hence the difference in difficulty factor. The CA program will give you a Graduate Diploma in Chartered Accounting. The CPA is just a professional qualification. Just something to keep in mind when deciding. If you have any ideas of one day completing a Masters degree, then I think the CA program would be the best decision as it is about 2/3 of a masters degree.

Cheers
Marilyn


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> ICAA must have changed their letters. Mine listed the specific classes that I need to satisfy entry requirements. I also received a list of universities that offered individual classes.
> 
> CPA is an easier program to complate, but there is no post graduate degree with the CPA program, hence the difference in difficulty factor. The CA program will give you a Graduate Diploma in Chartered Accounting. The CPA is just a professional qualification. Just something to keep in mind when deciding. If you have any ideas of one day completing a Masters degree, then I think the CA program would be the best decision as it is about 2/3 of a masters degree.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Seems CPA is the low hanging fruit. So how to get enrolled? Any link please?


----------



## pakiapplicant123 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sheowahya said:


> ICAA must have changed their letters. Mine listed the specific classes that I need to satisfy entry requirements. I also received a list of universities that offered individual classes.
> 
> CPA is an easier program to complate, but there is no post graduate degree with the CPA program, hence the difference in difficulty factor. The CA program will give you a Graduate Diploma in Chartered Accounting. The CPA is just a professional qualification. Just something to keep in mind when deciding. If you have any ideas of one day completing a Masters degree, then I think the CA program would be the best decision as it is about 2/3 of a masters degree.
> 
> ...


So CPA and CA is like ACCA and CA respectively


----------



## HOPE21 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi there,

Can anyone help me with the following queries;

1) I have applied for SA to CPA Aus, from which day they count processing time that is from the day the online application is filled or from the day they receives the docs?

2) How CPA Aus dispatches the SA letter ? I meant to say through Post or express courier. As I'm in India and letter sent through post from abroad takes around a month and if sent through courier it is delivered in less than a week.

Thanks in advance


----------



## downunder1 (May 7, 2015)

*best way to apply for jobs*

Hi Guys

I was recently granted SC 189 visa and I would be moving to Sydney from Delhi next month. I have been pursuing CPA Australia from back here at India and I am halfway through with the CPAA Professional Program. 

Moreover, I have been working with big 4 firms for the past 2.5 years back here at India. 

Could you guys please guide me on how to go about connecting with recruiters in Sydney? Also, I am a bit confused about the layout of an Australian CV, should I make it extensively detailed or keep it precise? 

Would really appreciate your help.


----------

